# Anesthesia 01936



## mbauman19 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can a provider bill Anesthesia code 01936 when they've performed a Transforaminal Epidural Steroid Injection?


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 20, 2011)

A provider other than the physician performing the block can report the anesthesia code---I use 01992 for transforminal blocks, intralaminar single or continous epidurals, facet blocks, and SI joint blocks.

I reserve 01936 for radiofrequency ablation, vertebroplasty, percutaneous discectomy, SCS trial, lysis of epidural adhesions, or mininmally invasive lumbar decompression


----------



## mbauman19 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank You!


----------

